# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان  قسم ServerZ3x.com  Z3x Unlock 30 Credits Pack

## FREE3

*Z3x Unlock 30 Credits Pack* *service will provide user pass**one account have 30 credit inside* Time: instant  Samsung Tool PRO 29.7 Update. First in the world New SHANNON based phones read codes.After months of research we present new 1st world exclusive  solution for read codes from SHANNON cpu based new phones. - First in  the world 
Important thing: KNOX must be 0!!! If knox = 1 you can not read codes!!!!!Added:- support SM-J727A (Flashing, Backup/Write EFS, Backup/Write  CERT, Unlock (Root), Direct Read codes via Server, Repair, patch  CERT(repair network), reboot download/recovery) - First in the world 
-  support SM-J727AZ (Flashing, Backup/Write EFS, Backup/Write CERT,  Unlock (Root), Direct Read codes via Server, Repair, patch CERT(repair  network), reboot download/recovery) - First in the world 
-  support SM-J727S (Flashing, Backup/Write EFS, Backup/Write CERT, Unlock  (Root), Direct Read codes via Server, Repair, patch CERT(repair  network), reboot download/recovery) - First in the world 
-  support SM-J727U (Flashing, Backup/Write EFS, Backup/Write CERT, Unlock  (Root), Direct Read codes via Server, Repair, patch CERT(repair  network), reboot download/recovery) - First in the world 
-  support SM-T395N (Flashing, Backup/Write EFS, Backup/Write CERT, Unlock  (Root), Direct Read codes via Server, Repair, patch CERT(repair  network), reboot download/recovery) - First in the world 
-  support SC-04J (Flashing, Backup/Write EFS, Backup/Write CERT, Unlock  (Root), Direct Read codes via Server, Repair, patch CERT(repair  network), reboot download/recovery) - First in the world- support SM-A720S (Flashing, Read/Write EFS, Unlock via MSL,  Direct READ codes via server, reboot download/recovery) - First in the  world 
- support SM-N950F (Flashing, Read/Write EFS,  Unlock via MSL, Direct READ codes via server, reboot download/recovery) -  First in the world 
- support SM-N950N (Flashing,  Read/Write EFS, Unlock via MSL, Direct READ codes via server, reboot  download/recovery) - First in the world 
- support  SM-J327W (Flashing, Read/Write EFS, Unlock via MSL, Direct READ codes  via server, reboot download/recovery) - First in the world 
-  support SM-J330N (Flashing, Read/Write EFS, Unlock via MSL, Direct READ  codes via server, reboot download/recovery) - First in the world- support SM-A320F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-A320FL (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-A320Y (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-A520F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-A520K (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-A520L (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-A520S (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-A520W (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world
- support SM-A720F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-G390F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world
- support SM-G390Y (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-G390W (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-G570F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world
- support SM-G570M (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-G570Y (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-G610K (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-G610L (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-G610M (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world
- support SM-G610S (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-G610Y (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-G950F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-G950N (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-G955F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-G955N (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J326AZ (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J327A (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J327AZ (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J327U (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J330F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J330FN (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J330G (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J330L (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J530F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J530FM (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J530G (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J530GM (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J530K (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J530L (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J530S (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J530Y (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J530YM (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J701F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J701M (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J701MT (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J730F (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J730FM (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J730G (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J730GM (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-J730K (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-P585 (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-P585M (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world
- support SM-P585N0 (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-P585Y (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-P587 (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world 
- support SM-P588C (Direct read codes via server) - First in the world
- support SM-T395 (Direct read codes via server) - First in the worldGUI changes:
- Fixed closing software after DB compact
- Removed "Solution" (Diagnostic data for server)
- Black skin improvements
- Link Login to current Card 
(This function added for protect LOGIN/PASS from using on other CARD )ATTENTION: PLEASE DON’T LOSE YOUR TIME WITH SHANNON PHONES IF KNOX=1. 
IF KNOX=1 phone just will not answer on command. READ CODES AT THIS MOMENT NOT POSSIBLE IF KNOX=1!!!
CREDITS POLICY CHANGES:From today the minimum pack - 30credits:
Success Read Codes Shannon phones: 5 credits.
Success Read Codes Qualcomm phones: 4 credits MEGA PROMO. ( from 00h-00m ,11 november to 13 november 23h-59m. TIME: GMT+2) 
Success Read Codes Qualcomm phones: 5 credits FROM 14 november 00h-00m. TIME: GMT+2

----------

